# Advice or comment on trading courses?



## nohooha (11 August 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm new to all this so please be gentle!!
Interested on people's (thought's, comments) on Share school or home Trader
course's.
Are these worthwhile or are they a vehicle for a few people to make money on the unsuspecting.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Bobby (11 August 2006)

nohooha said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm new to all this so please be gentle!!
> Interested on people's (thought's, comments) on Share school or home Trader
> course's.
> Are these worthwhile or are they a vehicle for a few people to make money on the unsuspecting.
> ...



 Hello Nohooha,

What stage are you at regarding your trading knowledge at present ? then we may be able to guide you better.   

Bob.


----------



## WaySolid (12 August 2006)

Answers to this question type should be in a FAQ somewhere.

Results will definitely be better if you invest some sweat equity into a suggested reading list.


----------

